

No one wants to pay for anything they access via a computer - sajid
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2011/jun/06/spotify-problem-getting-people-to-pay/print

======
mw63214
I think it's less about being spoiled, and more about users increasingly
expecting that their habits & information are being exploited. The lower the
expectation of privacy, the higher the expectation of piracy. Perhaps.

------
mrspandex
I definitely notice this among my friends, many of which are recently
graduated students. Piracy was rampant when they had no money and that
attitude has not changed now that they could easily afford what they are
pirating.

